# What to do if newborn is constipated?



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if he is, his poop is a bit sticky,..(chain of berries) just want to know what to do if needed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How old is he? Newborns will have some black pretty thick tarry poops. Mom should be cleaning him.


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

Omg this little guy is going down hill fast. His tummy is distended,.. Momma rejected him, he was norm 1-2-13,.. We have been milking momma and bottle feeding. He is grunting and screams out every once in a while


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much have you been feeding him and how big is he? If you have C&D ANTITOXIN, then you need to get it into him right away.


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

He is about 2 lbs or so. He has been taking 1-2 ounces


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

stop the milk, 
give a soapy enema,
corn syurp is a good laxative
give baking soda mixed in a little corn syrup orally, 1/2 teaspoon to 1 teaspoon baking soda for bloat, repeat in two hours. 
message stomach. 

other gas medicines will also work for people, Gas-x, mylanta

no milk unti feeling better,


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..stop the milk...Does he have a temp? If you have any colostrum saved..give him some..it is a natural laxative...or corn syrup . you can give him electros with a a little Nutra drench to keep him hydrated. Milk of Magnesia is great for constipation too. The best enema I have ever done for a baby goat is casteroil (sp)..A soap and warm water is good in a pinch but the soap can irritate his bottom, if using this method, add a little Valvoline to his bottom to protect it...I use a infant nose squisher thing but a syringe will work too..never go deep ..go just past the opening...and dont give up..if you do this over the tub you can see how much is coming out ( you can bleach later) Keep doing the enema until he had a normal poo on his own. I do a 1/2 hour session then let him rest a bit..message his tummy....good wishes are heading your way


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

The inside of his mouth is cold, I'm hiding him, belly over my shoulders & massaging it,.. Gave him baking soda & corn syrup mixed with warm water,... Didn't seem to go in lungs,.. He hickup,.. Cringes & tummy tightens,.. He is still with us but I'm scared he won't make it,.. I'm balling my eyes out


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you give him a enema? Try to keep him warm the best you can, really thats the only advise I have. I had one like that but I couldnt fix him. Im so sorry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sometimes they are born with something we cant see or fix, may be why mom rejected him..nature knows......Im sorry ..I know this is hard!!
You can try a blow dryer under covers to warm him up...rub him briskly. a little warm strong coffee to perk him up...But in the end..Know you have done everything you can...my prayers and heart go out to you...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Take a soak and fill it with rice, put that in the microwave and heat it up. It does not take long. Keep that on him to help get him warm. Take towels and put them in the dryer to warm them up wrap him in them, and rotate them as they cool down.

Mare a warm soapy water enema, use a syringe no needle to inject it if that is all you have, but I have used a (don't know the real name), nasal sucker, that is at a point. Put a little lube on the tip to insert it if you can


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

When my babies get a lil constipated i put a lil bit of Dark Karo syrup in their bottles..but not too much..works like a charm..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thats what I use too sweetgoats, it might not work the first time but keep doing it till you get something out.....Im afraid to ask but how is he doing?


----------

